# trusted member



## chriz (May 31, 2008)

hay im a trusted member now  . how that happen ?


----------



## Mvskokee (May 31, 2008)

you posted enough times


----------



## Mike (May 31, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> I have changed the ranks a bit, this is how they stand now:
> 
> Rank and Posts:
> Newbie 0
> ...


----------



## Azaleah (May 31, 2008)

lol the when I think of Tegu Master, I get that Pokemon song stuck in my head:

"To be a master... Pokemon master" 

lol I'm a loser.


----------



## Mike (May 31, 2008)

Azaleah said:


> lol the when I think of Tegu Master, I get that Pokemon song stuck in my head:
> 
> "To be a master... Pokemon master"
> 
> lol I'm a loser.



:lol: Who doesn't love pokemon? :lol:


----------



## Azaleah (May 31, 2008)

Mike said:


> Azaleah said:
> 
> 
> > lol the when I think of Tegu Master, I get that Pokemon song stuck in my head:
> ...



I would hope EVERYONE loves Pokemon.

This thread is now about everyone's favorite Pokemon!

Mine is Scyther!


----------



## Mvskokee (May 31, 2008)

i named my new crested charmander


----------



## DZLife (May 31, 2008)

Mvskokee said:


> i named my new crested charmander



Awesome!!!

I think I might name my male coming from Bobby Spyro XD


----------



## Harveysherps (May 31, 2008)

Oh my god my kids are Pokemon Crazy. Everything we have has Poke names. LOL


----------



## Azaleah (May 31, 2008)

DZLife said:


> Mvskokee said:
> 
> 
> > i named my new crested charmander
> ...



Pokemon could beat Spyros *butt* :butt


----------



## angelrose (May 31, 2008)

I want to be a tegu Master.


----------



## DZLife (Jun 2, 2008)

Azaleah said:


> DZLife said:
> 
> 
> > Mvskokee said:
> ...



Yeah, you're right....well, at least some could.

XD Charizard vs. Spyro


----------



## Taydeon (Jun 2, 2008)

im naming mine rex


----------

